# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Dumbbell Presses vs. Barbell Presses

## B.E.N.

I have been trying to find a thread that break down the differences and gives some opinions on each.

I only use barbell presses on decline...any other way barbell presses hurt my shoulder when I load the bar. I get the weight up but the pump seems to be less then when I perform dumbbell presses and my shoulder ends up hurting later.

What does everyone think? Am I stunting my chest growth by only performing dumbell presses on flat and incline? Should I suck up my pride and take some weight the barbell to see if my shoulder will come around?

----------


## Johny-too-small

No, youre on the right track, imo. Many if not most BB have long ago stopped using barbell bench. I've heard of countless injuries caused by barbells.

----------


## B.E.N.

I was not aware fo that. That is the kind of opinion/facts I was looking for. Now if the damn gym would invest in some more dbells.

Any idea how you would figure out what your barbell max would be compared to dumbbell max????

No way I would even think about maxing on barbell...my shoulder would make me pay!

----------


## Johny-too-small

I have not maxed-out in years. I typically try to lift to failure staying in the 5-10 rep range. Depends on your goals, i guess. If you are a straight out power lifter, then Id max out once every 2-3 workouts. Im not an expert in powerlifting, however.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

When I'm able to lift 100% again, I'm only going to use dumbells.

----------


## B.E.N.

So that settles it I guess. Dumbbell presses are better than Barbell presses. I should have just listened to what my body was telling me anyway.

I just wish I knew an approximation to determine how much I would be flat barbell benching in comparison to the dumbbells. Silly pride...

----------


## number twelve

i have been brainwashed to swear by barbells by my football coaches throughout the years. i love BB movements, just get loose, stretch. i do DB as well, but if i had to choose i suppose i would choose BB.

----------


## number twelve

i think you should try dropping weight with the BB movements and see how your shoulder responds. there is no need to show off to ppl. my roommate is a beast but he is in the early stages of german block training that has him benching something like 155 for 5 reps. are you gonna feel like less of a man or something lol 
good luck bro
12

----------


## B.E.N.

Foolish pride is one reason. Something about loading that bar up!

Other than pride, I get much better pump and squeeze with dbells. Really was just worried that I might be stunting growth my not switching between both.

I might just try adjusting the weight/rep scheme on the days I jump to barbell.

I do stretches and the works...just one of those genetics things. My dad is having his scoped so it is probably just something I will have to deal with.

----------


## MFT81

> I have been trying to find a thread that break down the differences and gives some opinions on each.
> 
> I only use barbell presses on decline...any other way barbell presses hurt my shoulder when I load the bar. *I get the weight up but the pump seems to be less then when I perform dumbbell presses and my shoulder ends up hurting later.*
> What does everyone think? Am I stunting my chest growth by only performing dumbell presses on flat and incline? Should I suck up my pride and take some weight the barbell to see if my shoulder will come around?



Pull your shoulder blades back before you start benching.

Also dont lock out fully, shorten your rep range a tad at the top/start postion.

----------


## yungfaceb3

In the question of whether or not Barbell or Dumbbell Presses are better in regards to chest training the answer is simple: a Combination of the two is best by far. My chest used to be dominant, but now it is simply an equivalent if not slightly inferior aspect of my physique to my powerful shoulders, arms, and back. This is due to sustaining a serious in jury in a vehicular accident and upon returning to bodybuilding I made bad decisions when it came to chest training and didn't have a training partner (no forced reps.) I have recently brought my chest up and it it because of one thing: an ego training free program of Dumbbell/ Barbell combination training. Both have their benefits and disadvantages in comparison to the other...but together they are almost perfect. Dumbells do give me a better pump as well which is probably due to the fact that you have a much greater range of motion w/ db's especially on the bottom and top part of the pressing motion providing a better muscle contraction. And going heavy builds muscle so heavy dumbell presses does buld muscle, but to fully develope a thick, dense, and powerful chest you must also do barbell presses. Barbell presses allow you to use more weight and is a compound exercise used to develope the strength of chest, delts, and triceps. With correct technique the chest can be greatly isolated and the pecs can recive a great pump, mind you it will be different than dumbbell pump. Deep db presses give me that deep/ thick pump and muscle fatigue while lower to moderate weight provides the typical burning pump sensation. Barbell provides the deepest of all pumps and feels to work the muscles from the skin to the diaphram to the point where you can almost feel your chest growing. A typical workout for me (it changes everytime) may be as follows :

Barbell Bench Press
Incline Dumbell Presses
Dumbell Flyes
Decline Babrell Press
Cable Cross overs

or working the same muscles from different angles and such:

Dumbbell Bench Press
Barbell Incline Press
Dumbell Flyes (or Incline db flyes)
Dumbell Decline Presses
Cable Cross overs

but i usally do supersets which shocks ans forces the muscle into growth..then a few weeks after doing super sets i will go extra heavy high set training

Barbell Bench press superset w/ dumbell flyes
Incline Press superset w/ decline dumbell press
cable crossovers

variety is the key my friend....as SOON as you stop worrying about the weight and switch from ego training to body training..you will be pleased with the results..trust me

----------


## (1*)

dumb bells are the best for presses.. the only thing i like to use the bar for is pauses... near the end of my work out i put up 145 (go light for this) and bring it down to rest on the chest. after atleast 1 full second i go back up and come directly down..rest and repeat for like 10 to 15 times. suposed to help with sticking points.

----------


## MBaraso

Unless your a sissy like DocSust (powerlifter) use dumbbells.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I have been trying to find a thread that break down the differences and gives some opinions on each.
> 
> I only use barbell presses on decline...any other way barbell presses hurt my shoulder when I load the bar. I get the weight up but the pump seems to be less then when I perform dumbbell presses and my shoulder ends up hurting later.
> 
> What does everyone think? Am I stunting my chest growth by only performing dumbell presses on flat and incline? Should I suck up my pride and take some weight the barbell to see if my shoulder will come around?


You should do the exercise you're the worst at, in almost all cases. 

Practically speaking, neither is better or (to be honest) much different.

If there were a substantially different effect in terms of hypertrophy between the two movements, you would be able to see someone's delts and say "I bet he does mostly dumbbells..." and actually be right.

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

Do both. For my chest I like to do this to give me a well rounded workout:

hammer strength incline
flat bells incline 
smith machine superset w/ flat flys.

----------


## therecanonlybe1

no matter how much i love my bench, she tore my pec out 3 weeks ago and will never see her again. the number of injuries on dumbells is almost nill compared to the bastard bench.

----------


## canadian meat

I like variation but must admit Im more partial to dumbells.

----------


## ecto9

When I grip BB too wide it can bother me the next day shoulder wise, but a shoulder width grip and I'm ok. I like db presses for the secondary muscles they work ie: delts and arms. I also seem to have a better "mind muscle" connection doing db presses.

----------


## yungfaceb3

Whether barbell or dumbell is better for you is person dependent. But besides this fact...a combination of the two wroks best. In the long run, however, though heavy dumbell presses are an extremely good mass and strength building exercise...the most strength/power mass and size is going to comr from barbell usage...in that with using a barbell you can push more weight and more poundage = more size & strength. The deep and superior contraction offered by dumbells and the way db's force each side of the body to work independlty of the other (and use stabalizers not recruited w/ bb) make dumbells a MUST for overall strength and geeat development.

----------


## Misery13

reverse grip flat barbell presses almost completely take the shoulders out of the equasion...mostly works the chest and triceps...

----------


## sonnygll

> Whether barbell or dumbell is better for you is person dependent. But besides this fact...a combination of the two wroks best. In the long run, however, though heavy dumbell presses are an extremely good mass and strength building exercise...the most strength/power mass and size is going to comr from barbell usage...in that with using a barbell you can push more weight and more poundage = more size & strength. The deep and superior contraction offered by dumbells and the way db's force each side of the body to work independlty of the other (and use stabalizers not recruited w/ bb) make dumbells a MUST for overall strength and geeat development.


I agree. You need both for proper chest development.

----------


## GettinBigga

i find that using dumb bells on an incline bench it works ur outer pecs fantastically, just brushing that connecting muscle between ur chest and shoulder, feels fab!  :Wink:

----------


## matt50

i prefer using dumb bells and believe they work better for me. Doing heavy BB hurts my right shoulder whereas when I use DBs i do not feel that pain.

----------


## SkoalMan744

Since I don't have a spot til about midway through may, would it be alright if I used only DB to train my chest? Or is BB necessary?

----------


## Andro9

> i prefer using dumb bells and believe they work better for me. Doing heavy BB hurts my right shoulder whereas when I use DBs i do not feel that pain.


I am in the same boat. I use dumbells 90% of the time

----------


## Amorphic

i use both but i prefer BB

----------


## SkoalMan744

I hit the DB hard today and realized how much I'm in love with them, but I'm still gonna keep the BB in the routine.

----------


## maroZ

i like dbs but when going heavy i hate the first press, but after that its all good

----------


## jackdup04

gotta do both IMO....

----------


## --Trojan--

I use both also, alternating the excercises each week, ie flat bb, db incline one week, flat db, bb incline the next

----------


## Deadlift007

Try dropping the weight down and going really wide on grip.. where the little rings are inside of you pointer fingers by 1/2 to 1 inch; and do a slight incline. I did this today and it worked my chest very well.

----------


## Tatudlifter

Try isometrics like hammer str. and dumbell, they seem to work the best for me. You can concentrate on isolating different parts of your chest that way more so than BB lifts.

----------


## chopper9451

I was not a DB bencher but since I went to flat DB, incline DB and decline BB I noticed a big gain in the weight I do as well as good shape to my chest

----------


## beefjerky

Dumbbells with powerhooks (http://www.powerhooks.com/)

----------


## arlie92

DB Bench
DB Incline
BB Bench

in my opinion

----------


## BITTAPART2

all about the dumbells for chest development as well as SAFETY, who is 100% symetrical, especially as you get older? dumbells allow you to use a more natural ROM thus hitting the target muscle more percisley. This will always translate to better chest development. I rarely use BB anymore and I used to do bench competitions years ago, sure my bench was huge but my chest was just the same as it is now just less defined and lagging in the upper region back then. Last night I did chest
5X5 100lb incline DBs
5X20 40lb db incline flys
that was plenty for me and i sont feel like a puss using 40lb DBs either, ask #12 last time we worked out we were toast and I was repping out 15lb hammer curls lol sets of 100 who cares what weight your moving unless your a cometitive powerlifter

----------


## abbot138

> all about the dumbells for chest development as well as SAFETY, who is 100% symetrical, especially as you get older? dumbells allow you to use a more natural ROM thus hitting the target muscle more percisley. This will always translate to better chest development. I rarely use BB anymore and I used to do bench competitions years ago, sure my bench was huge but my chest was just the same as it is now just less defined and lagging in the upper region back then. Last night I did chest
> 5X5 100lb incline DBs
> 5X20 40lb db incline flys
> that was plenty for me and i sont feel like a puss using 40lb DBs either, ask #12 last time we worked out we were toast and I was repping out 15lb hammer curls lol sets of 100 *who cares what weight your moving unless your a cometitive powerlifter*


Glad Im not the only one who thinks like this.

----------


## Johny-too-small

Why do people keep bumping threads that are over a year old?

----------


## BITTAPART2

because theyd get bitched at if they started a new thread asking a question that pertains to an existing thread.

----------


## jackdup04

This was a good one anyway though...

----------


## Johny-too-small

> because theyd get bitched at if they started a new thread asking a question that pertains to an existing thread.


Okay, but no one asked a question. They ALL just gave more opinions  :LOL:

----------


## BITTAPART2

actually the bump was post # 24

_Since I don't have a spot til about midway through may, would it be alright if I used only DB to train my chest? Or is BB necessary?_

it was a question

----------


## Johny-too-small

oh, well please excuse me for my error.

----------


## BITTAPART2

lol, im just whoring at the moment Johnny, sorry. ECA stack, nobody at the office to talk to

----------


## Johny-too-small

How do you like the ECA compared to clen ?

----------


## BITTAPART2

i like it better actually bro. The clen made me feel weird and didnt give me the same energy, and had pains shooting down my arm after a few weeks everytime i took it. ECA is working great but I will have to go to clen once I burn out my beta 3's.

----------


## Johny-too-small

> i like it better actually bro. The clen made me feel weird and didnt give me the same energy, and had pains shooting down my arm after a few weeks everytime i took it. ECA is working great but I will have to go to clen once I burn out my beta 3's.


hmmm. Ive looked into getting some. Are you off cycle? Obviously, I have not done my research on ECA stacks in depth. Is it catabolic?

btw,  : Hijack:  hahah.

----------


## BITTAPART2

> hmmm. Ive looked into getting some. Are you off cycle? Obviously, I have not done my research on ECA stacks in depth. Is it catabolic?
> 
> btw,  hahah.


ephedra is anti-catabolic just like clen is.....not prominantly but its not like dnp or somehing. They are both (clen and ephedra) mildly anti-catabolic. I think ECA is all you need when cutting with a thermogenic

----------


## B.E.N.

HEY! Quit whoring my year old thread!

j/k j/k j/k  :Wink/Grin: 

Amazing that asking for a simple opinion made it go this far...

----------


## BITTAPART2

sorry, 
back on topic.
I did shoulders yesterday afternoon and mixed it up pretty good 
5x5 90lb dumbell press
5x20 35lb side laterals on decline
10x3 clean and press 185lbs barbell
5x20 bent over lateral raises 35lb dumbels
probably the best shoulder workout of my life

----------


## gibferno

Is there anywhere to find the equivalence or ratio of dumbbell weights to barbell weights? Like, if you lift 80's for 5 reps, what is that equivalent to on barbell?

----------


## BITTAPART2

> Is there anywhere to find the equivalence or ratio of dumbbell weights to barbell weights? Like, if you lift 80's for 5 reps, what is that equivalent to on barbell?


theres no way to do this 100% accuratly across the board. There are way too many variables from subject to subject that would impede a definitive answer to your question. It has more to do with ones rangle of motion ROM for instance. example, my friend that I work out with a lot cant press 110lb dumbells when doing seated DB press however he can seated press 225 with a barbell??? me, I can throw up 120's on dumbell presses for 3-4 reps but cant even push the 225 barbell, this is because of my posture being slightly immbalanced, therefore dumbells are the only way i can get a natural ROM.

----------


## gibferno

Right. I just need to workout with barbells for a few weeks and see for myself. I haven't used barbells in over a month on bench exercises.

----------


## BITTAPART2

because they suck? lol really though, over the years i tend to rarely use barbells for pushing type excersies rather use them for shrugs, underhand rows, upright delt rows, deadlifts and squats. bench presses are with dumbells 9 times out of 10 but sometimes ill rep out on the incline bench with a barbell but never a flat bench. For delts upright rows are great but for me I find you can suppinate and add a little more twist when using dumbells for shoulder presses, the barbell may allow you to cheat and go a little heavier but the day people stop trying to lift for "show" meaning trying to go to the gym and not look weak, they will start to change their apperance. Lift for form and failure thats it screw trying to impress some meatheads in the gym with your flat bench press, you know. I have a buddy that hasnt worked out in 6 months and he used to be a 265lb hoss of a dude at 5'5'' but he hasnt been to the gym because hes embarassed he cant bench press 400+lbs anymore!!! I told him, bro if someone says something messed up, the lighter dumbells can be thrown harder and faster so sock him upside the face with one, that should stop him

----------


## gibferno

Haha, that's right. I'm not very strong yet in my chest. I had done the same exercises for several months before I started training correctly. I can only do sets with 80's right now, but I'm getting progressively better. I do think that next Tuesday, I'll try flat bench with barbell just to switch things up. Hit the chest from a different angle, sort of.

----------


## BITTAPART2

still, flat bench doesnt do much for chest, IMO you can use an incline/decline bench and dumbells to achieve a good chest WO, then maybe cables or pec dec, b flies, chest dips (i do them with chains around my neck to push me forward if i dont have a partner to hold my feet up). Barbell bench is a good compound movement for a meat and potatoes type workout, heavy bench/heavy squats/heavy deads/curls but if looking to develop chest specifically then my opinion is that flat barbell bench is sort of a waste of time

----------

